# SBS 2003 Calendar rights



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Apologies if this has been asked before, searched but couldn't find anything. I have a small domain running Windows SBS 2003 and I'm trying to better utilize it's tools and resources, namely the calendar on the intranet website (default _companyweb_). Our machines are all running Windows XP and Office 2007. I want the calendar linked to my users Outlook. I have the users setup in there and their rights associated (contributers vs. administrators, etc), but everyone appears to have administrative rights. I'm an Excel guy, who's been thrown into this server realm without much help. I'm sure this sounds dumb, but where do I start looking to address this? I don't want everyone having administrative rights. Let me know what information you need. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Bump.....


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

its really easy, if you have very few users login into each of them Open up Outlook 2007 goto Calendars tab then "Share this Calendar" option then assign the permission to users that you want full access(editior) or only view (reviewer)

Follow this link for more detailed explanation. 
http://wiki.uky.edu/mail/Wiki Pages/How to share your Outlook 2007 Calendar.aspx


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I may not have been very clear. I know how to share the calendar based on the server. I have this done. The problem is everyone has administrative rights and not those I lined out for them. I don't want this. How can I restrict the users?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

PFDAVAdmin Tool

http://www.msexchange.org/articles/PFDavAdmin-tool-Part1.html

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...92-D8AD-49E3-ADA4-E2422C0AB424&displaylang=en


----------

